# Hey Buckeyebowman



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of one that was running 'the club'.
It was just SMASHED,,,, on 224!
Bummer


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sometimes I find it hard to understand why deer get hit by cars so much.... then I see how a lot of people drive... 
that sucks. atleast you can get the rack. was it fresh? looks like there's some snow there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> sometimes I find it hard to understand why deer get hit by cars so much.... then I see how a lot of people drive...
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny...a lotta time a deer just runs out in front of a car..at the very last second..a lot of the time, the driver has no chance to react. Even if they're going the speed limit...it happens in a second.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I hit a doe a few years ago. I never even saw it. I had to turn around to see what I hit. Happens in a blink of an eye.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

that one should be on someones wall..not the cold pavement...that's a shame


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

224 in Poland on PA LINE? I got a pic from my uncle has to be same deer. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Here's a pic of one that was running 'the club'.
> It was just SMASHED,,,, on 224!
> Bummer



Awww, man! That's a shame, but, it happens every year! Looks like at least a 14 pointer if my eyes are working all right. Bruce has spotted a couple of 
Booners on the road near his house in Springfield Twp. (that's as close as I'm getting). 

Anyway, I recently lost my Mom, so my mind hasn't really been on hunting. But, I feel the need to go sit in a tree. I'm going to try it tomorrow PM. It's supposed to to be somewhat warmish, but I don't care. I need some time to veg out!


----------

